# Antique Toilet



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Some nice pictures


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Wall hung tank with an exposed offset flush tube. We have a bunch of those around here. Does it have a cast iron tank or is it china? We also have a bunch with the back inlet ell.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

OH GOD ,,, NNNNOOOOOO !!! Flashback to apprenticeship ,,, " Go fix that "


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tank was china. I snapped a pic 'cuz I don't see these much if ever.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Cal said:


> OH GOD ,,, NNNNOOOOOO !!! Flashback to apprenticeship ,,, " Go fix that "


Those spuds will make you or break ya.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The flush tube was an offset, had to get it from supplier in NY. This house was a mansion in Palm Beach, FL that was originally owned by Pillsbury family. The W/C was Crane 1923. I love running into this stuff.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I work on a lot of wealthy folks historic homes and it's really cool to see the old style plumbing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pic is from 2006. Sorry for low quality pic, but only camera I had at that time was a Polaroid.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Tank was china. I snapped a pic 'cuz I don't see these much if ever.


Look like you used your antique Polaroid camera too......


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

What do you think? 5 to 7 GPF??


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I put up something like this for a remodel


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MPLS Jay, to change a flapper in that thing you need an 8 ft. ladder. :laughing:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Mpls Jay said:


> I put up something like this for a remodel


Any idea on the price of it .. I have a home that is 97 yrs old and would love to put the main floor bath back to original...

Lifer..


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Mpls Jay said:


> I put up something like this for a remodel


Reminds me of being a kid back in Europe. Long pullchain, and a rush of water like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Lifer said:


> Any idea on the price of it .. I have a home that is 97 yrs old and would love to put the main floor bath back to original...
> 
> Lifer..


With the crummy innerds,I think it was on the order of $600.
No rough in specs included.


----------

